# does it hurt anything to stack dvd player on top of receiver



## packerfan31 (Oct 14, 2008)

Does it hurt anything to stack my 7 pound dvd player on top of my vip722 receiver


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

packerfan31 said:


> Does it hurt anything to stack my 7 pound dvd player on top of my vip722 receiver


Couldn't that intefere with cooling?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I would not recommend it. 722 generates a lot of heat and though the ventilation is through the sides I would personally keep some distance (As much as possible) between the 722 and your component above it.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> I would not recommend it. 722 generates a lot of heat and though the ventilation is through the sides I would personally keep some distance (As much as possible) between the 722 and your component above it.


I second that motion.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Are we talking inside an enclosed case/rack or out in the open?

I have my Samsung combo player on top of my Dish receiver, both of which are on top of my TV... so lots of room around both for ventilation and I never have any heat problems.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I have very little room so I was able to stick my dvd player in my closet.


----------



## lpmiller (Mar 8, 2007)

no, it will not hurt the unit, and any metal/metal contact of the two units would actually draw heat away from the 722. It's not going to do your DVD player any favors, though.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

You could check the avg and high temp's then after having the DVD on top for a week or two check them again and see what happened to the numbers. Personally I wouldn't do it though.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I recommend active air management for both the 622 and 722, i.e. use an external fan to pull air out of the left side of the unit, then since there are no vents on top what is up there is irrelevant.


----------



## RickDee (May 23, 2006)

packerfan31 said:


> Does it hurt anything to stack my 7 pound dvd player on top of my vip722 receiver


This question was posed a few months back and one responder pointed out his cat like to sleep there because of the warmth. So, if your put you dvd player on top of the 722, where will the cat sleep/nap?:lol:


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

RickDee said:


> This question was posed a few months back and one responder pointed out his cat like to sleep there because of the warmth. So, if your put you dvd player on top of the 722, where will the cat sleep/nap?:lol:


My cat keeps trying to sleep on my ViP612 receiver. I have to keep chasing him down.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

reddice said:


> My cat keeps trying to sleep on my ViP612 receiver. I have to keep chasing him down.


One of my cats frequently sleeps on one of our 622's.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

One more reason to have dogs.


----------



## packerfan31 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have my blu-ray player on top of vip722 receiver. And no over heating issues


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> One more reason to have dogs.


My (English) Bulldogs sleep on the couch.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I have my DVD player on my 622 and haven't had any issues.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't know about the 722, but the 622 has multiple fan speeds (I've noticed 3 different levels but there might be more). If the fan is constantly going into 'high' power, then you should rearrange so it has more ventilation. There is also a way to check temps in the diagnostics (can't remember how to get to it off my head)... but is possible.

If anybody has a problem with their blu-ray disk player causing the ViP to overheat, I have a simple solution... send your blu-ray disk player to me. I will be sure to install it so it doesn't cause any more heat/interference with other components.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

I have my DVD player under the 622. I made little legs so that it would be high off of the DVD player. I have never had any problems with either machine.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> My (English) Bulldogs sleep on the couch.


As it should be.


----------

